# And you thought some Haunt ways were narrow?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

<added info by moderator so you don't have to click on the link> "With real estate at a premium in Japan builders have to be creative to maximize any space they can get. So they build things very narrow and just hope no fatties show up."









http://www.funtasticus.com/2010/03/04/japanese-thin-buildings/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please post more info than just a link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The link actually shows some of the extremely small buildings for living in.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gawd...who can live like that?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

No Sumos allowed


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Like my hubby reminds me & my family: we live like KINGS here in the USA compared with some countries.


----------

